# Chicken Wonton Wrappers:



## Roxy (Dec 7, 2022)

These are delicious and not spicy....If you like them spicier you can add more chili powder and some chopped jalapenos as well

This recipe makes about 48 appetizers...Give or take a couple.

Chicken Wonton Wrappers:

1 Pkg. Wonton Wrappers 
3 Cups Grated Jalapeño Monterey Jack Cheese 
1 Cup Grated Medium Cheddar Cheese
2 Cups Hidden Valley Ranch Salad Dressing 
2 Teaspoons Chili Powder Or To Taste 
6 Green Onions, Chopped 
4 Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breasts 

Using a regular sized muffin tin, place the wonton wrappers in each muffin cup. Try not to let them fold into themselves. 

Bake in the oven for 5 minutes at 350 degrees, browning them slightly. Take out to cool and place wonton cups on a baking sheet.

Cook chicken and when cooled, dice. Dice green onions. 

Blend chicken, onions, cheeses, chili powder and Ranch dressing together. When mixed thoroughly, place one tablespoon into each wonton cup. 

Place baking sheet with filled wonton cups into the oven and bake at 350 for 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## cookiecrafter (Dec 7, 2022)

I know that I have made this.  I used the recipe on the label of a can of chicken.  My muffin tins were too small for the wrappers and I used some alum muffin cups in the muffin tin.  I also used a package of chili seasoning instead of the chili powder.


----------

